# Chausson Webasto heater and Gas Hob



## Agilityman (Aug 17, 2009)

Can anyone help me please?

What size Webasto heater do Chausson fit to the Flash S2 model - the 2kW or the 3.9kW?

Does the 3 burner Gas Hob have electronic ignition?

I'm interested in buying the 2011 model.


----------



## tempest (Jun 14, 2009)

sorry i can,t say what the power is but we have the chausson welcome suite which is the same size as the flash 2. the gas hob is manual ( but they did provide a box of matches ). and the webasto is a bit noisey to start but very good loads of heat and not expensive to run. i would recomend the chausson as a good all round van for the price. go for it .


----------



## Agilityman (Aug 17, 2009)

I have the answer, as I went ahead and purchased a 2011 Flash S2.

The Webasto heater is in fact an Eberspacher heater rated at 4kW.

The water heater is a Truma 10BS, that is a gas only 10 litre boiler (note, known as a Boiler abroad and as an ultrastore in Britian).

The 3 burner Gas Hob does not have electronic ignition. 

Hope this helps any prospective purchasers.


----------

